# Pigging String



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Delmar Smith is a hero  I have to say it works better than any 'pinch/prong' collar I've ever seen in my life, take a 90 pound lab without a care in the world and get his attention FAST. I'm surprised more people don't use them.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Really interesting....currently watching dog training videos using the wonder lead!


----------

